# صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا*

صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا 
​

bibiography​


_*1- شهادة علماء الببلوغرافيا للعهد الجديد​*_

1- يقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الانجليزية ان 400 قراءة فقط من 150 الفا تشكل الشك في المعنى منها خمسون فقط لها اهمية عظيمة ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة تؤثر على العقيدة او على واجبات المسيحى اذ يوجد ما يماثلها في اماكن اخرى من القراءات الواضحة والاكيدة​

- philip schaff , history of christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960​

2- يقولا جيسلر و نيكس ان هناك غموضا في قولنا إن هناك قراءات مختلفة فمثلا لو ان كلمة واحدة اسئ املاؤها في ثلاة ألف مخطوطة فانه يقال ان هناك ثلاثة الآف قؤاءة مختلفة في العهد الجديد ثم يقولان " ان واحدا من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له قيمة لكن البقية هى اختلافات يمكن ان يعتبر فوق التافه وهذا يعنى من وجهة النظر الحسابية ان النص الموجود عندنا مضبوط بنسبة ثمانية وتسعون وثلاثة وثلاثون من المائة في المائة "​

norman Geisler and william Nix , Ageneral introduction to the bible , moody press 1968​

3- وهكذا يمكننا ان نقوزل ان نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماما لم يفقد منه او يتغير منه شئ من قوانين الايمان او السلوك ويقول بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " " إن القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "​

F.F.Bruce . the books and parchments revell 1963​

4- وقال فريدريك كينون أحد نقاد العهد الجديد " إننا نؤكد وبكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية مبنية على قراءة موضع اختلاف- وقال - ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس اكيدة في مادتها وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة على العهد الجديد فان عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات القديمة له والاقتباسات المأخوذة منه في كتابات الاقديمن كثيرة بالدرجة التى يؤكد صحة النص لنا وان القراءة الاصلية لكل جزء من هذه الاجزاء موضع الاختلاف موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة وهو ما لم يحدث في اى كتاب قديم في العالم " 
​frederick G. Kenyon . our bible and the ancient MAnuscripts. Harper and brothers 1941 ​

5- وثال الاستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في كتابه حياة المسيح " كتاب الهلال يناير 1985​

*- ليس من الصواب​*أن يقال إن الاناجيل جميعا لايعول عليها في تاريخ السيد المسيح لأنها كتبت عن سماع بعيد ولم تكتب عن سماع قريب في الزمن والمكان ولأنها في اصلها مرجع واحد متعدد النقلة ولأنها روت من اخبار الحوادث ما لم يذكره احد المؤرخين كانشقاق القبور وبعث موتاهم وطوافهم بين الناس وماشابه من الخوارق والأهوال​

*وانما الصواب انها العمدة الوحيدة في كتابة ذلك التاريخ اذ هى تضمنت اقوالا في مناسباتها لا يسهل القول باختلافها ومواطن الاختلاف بينها اصعب من قبولها عند الرجوع الى اسباب هذا واسباب ذاك ، وسواء رجعت هذه الاناجيل الى مصدر واحد او اكثر من مصدر فمن الواجب أن يدخل في الحسبان انها العمدة التى يعتمد عليها قوم هم اقرب الناس الى عصر المسيح وليس لدينا نحن بعد قرابة الفى سنة عندة أحق منها بالاعتماد ونحن قد عولّنا على الاناجيل ولم نجد بين ايدينا مرجعا اوفى منها لدرس حياة السيد المسيح والاحاطة باطوار الرسالة وملابساتها .​*
​

*2- شهادة المخطوطات للعهد الجديد :​*

+ يقول أ . ت . روبرتس مؤلف أقوى كتاب عن قواعد اليونانية للعهد الجديد . أنه توجد عشرة الآف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اللاتينية وعلى الأقل الف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد الجديد بكامله ، كما اننا نقدر أن نجمع أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين "​

A.T.Robertson An introduction to the textual criticism of the new testment Macmillan 1907​

+ ويقول جون وارويك مونتجمرى " لو أننا جعلنا مخطوطات العهد الجديد موضع شك للزمنا ان نرفض كل الكتابات القديمة لأنه لا يوجد كتاب ثابت ببلوغرافيا مثل العهد الجديد "​

John warwick Montgomery , History and Christianty , intervaristy press 1971​

+ وقال السير فرديريك كينون ( مدير مكتبة المتحف البريطانى ، واعظم ثقة في دراسة المخطوطات ) " عندنا اعداد كبيرة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد ، وهذا يختلف عن كل المخطوطات الاخرى بفمخطوطات العهد الجديد تمتاز عنها جميعا في ان الفترة الزمنية بين كتابة المخطوطة الاصلية وبين المخطوطات التى وصلتنا منها قصيرة نسبيا فقد كتبت اسفار العهد الجديد في اواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى وبعضها من قبله اى 250 او 300 سنة على الاكثر من كتابهخا ةقد تبدو هذه لنا فترة طويلة نوعا ما ولكنها ليست شيئا بالنسبة للقرون الطويلة التى تفصل ما ببين المخطوطات الاصلية لمؤلفات كتاب الاغريق العظام وبين النسخ الموجودة الآن ، فالنسخ الموجودة لدينا من روايات سوفو كليس السبع ترجع الى 1400 سنة بعد موت الشاعر ومع ذلك نعتقد انها تحمل لنا وبكل دقة ما كتبه سوفو كليس + ويبدو غنى العهد الجديد في عدد المخطوطات عند مقارنته بالكتابات الاخرى فعلى سبيل المثال 
- تاريخ توسيديدس ( 460 - 400 ق . م ) معروف من ثمانى مخطوطات أحدثها يرجع للقرن التاسع الميلادى مع بعض اوراق البردى التى ترجع للقرن الاول الميلادى ، ويصدق الأمر نفسه على تاريخ هيرودوت ( 488 - 428 ق.م ) ومع ذلك لا يجوز عالم واحد على السك في كتب تاريخ ثوسيديدس او هيرودوت . 
أسم الكتاب ثوسيديدس موعد الكتابة 460 - 400 ق . م أقدم نسحة 900 م الزمن المنقضى منذ الكتابة الاصلية 1300 عدد النسخ 8 
اسم الكتاب هيرودوت موعد الكتابة 480 - 425 ق .م اقدم نسخة 900 م الزمن المنقضى منذ الكتابة الاصلية 1300 عدد النسخ 8 
​

*3- العلماء يشهدون للعهد الجديد :​*

1- اليكم جدولا وضعة جيسلر ونيكس ببعض الاقتباسات لبعض آباء من العصور الأولى 
1- جستن مارتر : 
من الاناجيل 268 من الاعمال 10 من رسائل بولس 43 من الرسائل العامة 6 من الرؤيا 3 + 266 استشهاد = 330 
2- ايريناوس :
من الاناجيل 1038 من الاعمال 194 من رسائل بولس 499 من الرسائل العامة 23 من الرؤيا 65 = 1819 
3- اكليمندس الاسكندرى : 
من الاناجيل 1017 من الاعمال 44 من رسائل بولس127 من الرسائل العامة 207 من الرؤيا 11 =2406
4- اوريجانوس :
من الاناجيل 9231 من الاعمال 349 من رسائل بولس 7778 من اررسائل العامة 399 من الرؤيا 165 = 17922 
5- ترتيليان :
من الاناجيل 3822 من الاعمال 502 من رسائل بولس 2609 من الرسائل العامة 120 من الرؤيا 205 = 7258 
6- هبوليتس : 
من الاناجيل 734 من الاعمال 42 من رسائل بولس 387 من الرسائل العامة 27 من الرؤيا 188 = 1378 
7- يوسابيوس : 
من الاناجيل 3258 من الاعمال 211 من رسائل بولس 1592 من العامة 88 من الرؤيا 27 = 5176 

المجموع الكلى للاقتباسات 
من الاناجيل 19368 من الاعمال 1352 من رسائل بولس 14035 الرسائل العامة 870 من الرؤيا 664 المجموع الكلى لجميع الاقتباسات 36289 
​

Norman Gesiler and william Nix , Ageneral introduvtion to the bible . moody press 1968 
​

+ يقول بروس استاذ النقض الكتابى بجامعة مانسشتر " لقد عرف الكارزون الأولون بالانجيل قيمة شهادة العيان فمضوا يقولون انهم يشهدون لما رأوه تأكيدا لأقوالهم ولم يكن من السهل على احد أن يضيف شيئا على ما قاله المسيح او فعله حقيقة فقد كان عدد كبير من التلاميذ ومن شهود العيان موجودين عندئذ وهم يذكرون كل ماحدث . ولقد كان المسيحيون الأولون يدققون في التمييز بين ما قاله يسوع فعلا وبين ما يرونه هم او يفتكرونه فمثلا عندما يناقش بولس مسألة الزواج في كورونثوس الأولى الاصحاح السابع يفرق بين نصيحته الشخطيه وبين راى الرب فيقول " أقول انا لا الرب " " اوصيهم انا لا الرب " . ولم يعتمد التلاميذ على شهود العيان وحدهم بل كان هناك آخرون يعرفون أحداث خدمة يسوع وموته فكان الوعاظ الانجيلييون الأولون يذكرون السامعين بما سبق وعرفوه ( عجائب وآيات صنعها وسطكم " ( أعمال 2 : 22 ) ولو ان الوعاظ انحرفوا اقل انحراف عن الحقائق في اى موقف لواجههم السامعون المعادوون لهم بالتصحيح والمقاومة "​

F.F. Bruce the N.T documents are they REliable ? intervaristy press 964​


+ يعتبر العلماء العهد الجديد كتابا اصليا يرجع الى القرن الول الميلادى ​

Jhon warwick montegomery , History and christianty , intervarsity press 1971 
​

+ ويقول كينون انه من المؤكد ان انجيل يوحنا كتب قبل نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى ويقول نلسون جلويك اننا نقدر ان نقول وبكل تاكيد على اساس عل اساس علمى متين ان كل كتب العهد الجديد كتبت قبل عام 80 م وان كل سفر من العهد الجديد كتبه شخص يهودى تمت معموديته للمسيحية فيما بين عام 40 و 80 م والارجح فيما بين 50 - 70 م​

William Albright . Recent discovies in bible lands . Funk and wagnalls 1955 

+ ​يقولا جيسلر و نيكس " ليس لدينا مخطوطات أصلية متبقية الى الآن للكتاب المقدس إلا ان وفرة المخطوطات تتيح لنا امكانية اعادة جمع النسخة الاصلية بدرجة بالغة الدقة " ​

Geisler and Nix Agen .int tob p 386​


+ يقول هارولد جرينلو " ان عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد الموجودة بين ايدينا تفوق كثيرا مثيلاتها في اى عمل ادبى قديم كما دونت اقدم مخطوطات العهد الجديد الموجودة لدينا بعد فترة قصيرة من كتابة النص الأصلى بالمقانة بمعظم الاعمال الأدبية القديمة " ​

Greenlee introduction to the NT textual criticism p 15 

+ ​ويقول ادوراد جيلينى " لقد منحنا الله 5656 مخطوطة كاملة او جزيئية للنص اليونانى للعهد الجديد وهو بعد أكثر لكتب بقاء واكتمالا من بين ما وصل الينا من العصور الغابرة ، ليس فقط ان لدينا هذا العدد الكبير من المخطوطات ولكن هذه المخطوطات يقترب زمن كتابتها من زمن كتابة النصوص الاصلية فهناك بعض المخطوطات فهناك بعض المخطوطات الجزيشة للعهد الجديد ترجع الى القرن الثانى الميلادى وهناك الكثير من المخطوطات التى لا يفضل بينها وبين الاصل الا اربعة قرون او اقل ويزداد المرء دهشة اذا ما قارن بينها وبين الكتابات القديمة الآخرى الكتبقية " ​

Aland . The Text of the Nt pp 72 - 82 Josh MC Dowell new evidence that demand A verdict 
​

+ ويذكر لنا ستروبل في احد كتبة الحديثة انتشر عام 1998 آخر الاحصائيات للمخطوطة اليونانية للعهد الجديد على النحو التالى 99 مخطوطة بردية ، 306 بالحروف الكبيرة ،2856 بالحروف الصغيره ، 2403 للقراءات فيصبح المجموع 5664 مخطوطة​

Strobel , The case forchrist pp 62 - 63 
​

*4- مقارنة المخطوطات المختلفة والوصول الى القراءت الصحيحة للقراءات المتنوعة :​*
+ قم العلماء ( علماء النقض النصى ) بعمل مقارنات دقيقة لمخطوطات العهد الجديد خاصة المتأخرة منها وحصروا الاجزاء الخالية بنسبة 100 في المائة من القراءات المتنوعة ووجد انها 7 / 8 كما حصروا الاجزاء التى يوجد لها قراءات متنوعة دراسة علمية دقيقة وقابلوها معا وعملوا لها مقارانات حتى توصلوا لعدة نتائج هامة وحاسمة هى : د
1- المخطوطة الأقد هى الاصح والادق 
2- ان هذه القراءات برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها اخطاء املائية 
3- كما انها لا تؤثر على العقيدة باى حال من الاحوال 
4- وقد وضعوا لها قواعد دقيقة توصلوا من خلالها الى القراءات الصحيحة بكل دقة وامانة 
+ وبرغم ان الغالبية العظمى من القراءات المتنوعة توجد في المخطوطات المتأخرة وانه توجد لدينا المخطوطات الأقدم والتى تمثل النص الأصلى ، الا ان العلماء لم يهملوا هذه القراءات بل درسوها واحصوا اعدادها وقيموا قيمتها ووجدوا ان معظمها هى مجرد اخطاء املائية في الهجاء والنحو ما شابه ذلك الى جانب ان القراءة الواحدة التى تتكرر في اكثر من مخطوطة لا تحسب كقراءة واحدة بل تحسب بعدد المخطوطات التى وجدت فيها وعلى سبيل المثال فقد جاء في مت 1 : 7 و 8 " وأبيا ولد آسا " وآسا ولد يهوشافاط " وقد جاء الاسم " آسا " كما هو في 35 مخطوطة بينما في 23 مخطوطة " آساف " باضافة الحرف " ب " الذي وقع فيه احد النساخ سهوا وهو لا يؤثر في المعنى ولا في جوهر العهد الجديد ولا في العقيدة ويمكن تصحيحه بالرجوع الى أقدم واحسن المخطوطات وايضا الرجوع الى العهد القديم ( اخبار الايام 10 : 3 ) " وابن سليمان ولد رحبعام ولد أبيا وابنه آسا وابنه يهوشافاط " كما ان هذه القراءات برغم انها واحد الا انها تعد بالآلآف فقد تكررت في 23 + 35 مخطوطة = 58 مضروبة في 2 لأنها تكررت في آيتين 7 و 8 = 116 وهذه المخطوطات نقل عنها الآف المخطوطات الآخرى فاذا كان لدينا حوالبى 2350 مخطوطة للأناجيل مضروبة في 2 = 4700 قراءة متنوعة او كما يقول البعض 4700 خطأ برغم انا قراءة واحدة وخطأ هجئى واحد في حرف تم تصحيحه .
+ ولكن البعض لا يدرك ذلك ولايريد ان يتكلم بالحق فقد قال أحد الكتاب المشهورين والذي نقل عن مجلة awake ( شهود يهوة ) انه يوجد حوالى 50000 خطأ طبعة العهد الجديد التى يقرأها البروتستانت والكاثوليك " احمد ديدات - هل الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله صفحة 20 " ويقول كاتب آخر " لقد تبين لعلماء المسيحية استحالة الوصول الى النص مهما بذلوا من مجهودات ولم يبق الآن سوى صرخـــــــــــــــة حســــــــــــرة تقول " يا لسوء طالعنا " ثم ينقل عن احد المارجع قوله " ولا يوحى في حال من الاحوال الوصول الى الاصل نفسه " " لواء احمد عبد الوهاب - اختلافات في تراجم الكتاب المقدس وتطورات هامة في المسيحية صفختى 25 و 26 " 
رغم ان هذه الاخطاء تم ادراكها وللحقيقة يقول طداؤة المعارف ويكليف wycliffe احصى جون ميل jhon mill حوالى 30000 قراءة متنوعة في مخطوطات العهخد الجديد حوالى 1707 م 
واحصى سكر ايفنر F.H.Scrivener - - 150000 قراءة متنوعة حتى اليوم 1975 وهذا يبدو ظاهريا انه هائل ولكنه سوء فهم شديد لأن القراءات المتنوعة تقع في 10000 مكان مختلف فقط في العهد الجديد وعلى سبيل المثال اذا كتب هجاء كلمة واحدة في 2000 مخطوطة يقال يوجد 2000 اختلاف او خطأ علاوة على ذلك فالعدد الاكبر من هذه القراءات لايؤثر على معنى الكلمة ​

wycliffe Dic Vol I , p 257​

+ يقولا جيسلر ونيكس " أن هناك غموضا في قولنا ان هناك " قراءت متنوعة " فمثلا لو ان هناك كلمة واحدة اسئ املاؤها في ثلاثة الآلآف قراءة متوعة في العهد الجديد ثم يقولان ( جيسلر ونيكس ) ان واحد من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له قيمة لكن البقية هى اختلافات في الهجاء او ما شابه ذلك​

Geisler and Nix p 468​

+ كما قدر عزرا بوت ان 19 من 20 اى 95 % من هذه القراءت هى تنوع في القراءة اكثر من ان يكون منافسه تشكل اختلاف قليل في معنى الفقرة وقال " الحقيقة ان 95 % من هذه القراءات المتنوعة يعوزها الأدلة و 95 % منها لا يؤثر على المعنى لأنها املائية او نحوية او في ترتيب الكلمات هذا يترك لبنا نحو 400 قراءة متنوعة قد يكون لها تأثير طفيف على المعنى او تتضمن اضافة لكلمة او كلمات او حذفها والقليل جدا منها يتعبر هاما ولكن بحوث العلماء دلتنا على القراءة الصحيحة الموثوق بها "​wycliffe DIc Vol I p 257 ​

+ وقال روبرتسون​A .T Robertson ​

" ان 001 . % ( واحد من الالف في المائة ) من هذه القراءات لها مغذى و 99.9 % خالى من الاختلافات التى لها مغزى​

Wycliffe Dic Vol I P 257​

+ وقال بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق " القراءات المتنوعة في العهخد الجديد لا تحتاج الى تخمين لضبطها فهناك شاهد واحد على الاقل بين الآلآف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة "​

Bruce . Books and Parchments​

+ وقال فريدرك كينون في كتابه " إننا نؤكد وبكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية مبنية على قراءة موضع اختلاف- وقال - ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس اكيدة في مادتها وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة على العهد الجديد فان عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات القديمة له والاقتباسات المأخوذة منه في كتابات الاقديمن كثيرة بالدرجة التى يؤكد صحة النص لنا وان القراءة الاصلية لكل جزء من هذه الاجزاء موضع الاختلاف موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة وهو ما لم يحدث في اى كتاب قديم في العالم ..... ويمكن للمسيحى ان يمسك بالكتاب المقدس كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف او تردد انه يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية التى سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل الى جيل بدون ان يفقد شئ من قيمتها "​

frederick G. Kenyon . our bible and the ancient MAnuscripts. Harper and brothers 1941​

5- القواعد التى وضعها العلماء للوصول الى القراءة الصحيحة : 
وقد تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الاصلية للقراءت المتنوعة بوضع قواعد استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة للمخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد النصى العلمى وهى : 
1- تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الاقدم لأنها اقرب للأصل لأنه كلما كانت المخطوطة اقدم كانت ادق واصح 
2- تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاربة تبسيطها 
3- تفضيل القراءة التى توضح القراءات الاخرى التى بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء 
4- القراءات التى توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية ذمختلفة هى الافضل لعدم وجود احتمال تاثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض 
5- تفضيل القراءى التى تماثل اسلوب كاتب النص الاصلى المعتاد بدرجة كبيرة 
6- تفضيل القراءى التى لا تتاثر بالعقائد الطائفية 
7- تفضيل القراءة الاقصر في حالة القراءة التى بها زيادة بلا ايضاح 
8- تفضيل القراءة الاطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح 
9 - اذا تبقت بعض القراءات التى لفم يصلوا الى القراءة الاصلية بها يلجا العلماء بعد ذلك الى الترجمات والاقتباسات الأبائية 
وبهذه القواعد والطرق العلمية توصل العلماء بكل دقة وامانة الى النص الاصلى لكل حرف وكل كلمة من العهد الجديد وهكذا يمسك المسيحى العهد الجديد والكتاب المقدس باكلمه بين يديه ويرفعه الى اعلى صائحا بكل فخر وبكل يقين وايمان دون تردد او خوف قائلا مع السير فريدرك كينون " أنه يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية التى سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل الى جيل بدون ان يفقد شئيا من قيمتها " ​

J.harold Greenlee , introduction to tne new TTc p 14 
​

اخوكم د .بيبو 




​


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

موضوع رائع... عن قريب تفتح الصحفة الرئيسية للموقع و حتكون كل هذه المواضيع القيمة في صفحة مستقلة...

ربنا يباركك با بيبو

سلام و نعمة


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

شكراروك احنا تحت خدمة الرب يسوع في كل حين ومكان 
وقريبا صحة العهد القديم ببلوغرافيا ايضا


----------



## emadjesus (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا*

سلام لكم


*أولا دقة الحقائق الفلكية :
1- اتساع الكون وعدد النجوم والكواكب اللانهائي:
إذا رجعنا إلى الماضي لنعرف رأى القدماء عن هذا الأمر، سنجد أن تقدير أفضل العلماء والفلكيين الذين عاشوا حتى عام 150م. هو أن عدد النجوم الكلى يبلغ نحو 3 آلاف نجم. ثم إذا تحولنا لنرى ماذا يقول العلم الحديث عن هذا الأمر سنندهش حقاً. فلقد ورد فى أحد المراجع العلمية عام 1930 أن عدد النجوم فى السماء يبلغ نحو 300 بليون نجم. ثم زادت المعرفة بعد ذلك حتى إنه فى عام 1958 قُسِمت مجموعات المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة، كل مجموعة تحوى على الأقل 50 مجرة، وفى كل مجرة نحو 100 مليون نجم!! فلقد استطاعت التلسكوبات الحديثة رصد النجوم التى تبعد حتى مسافة 2000 مليون سنة ضوئية. على أنه أمكن أخيراً وبالأجهزة المعقدة، رصد النجوم الأبعد من ذلك، والتى لا تعطي ضوءاً ظاهراً!!
والآن ماذا تقول كلمة الله عن اتساع السماوات وعن عدد النجوم؟ إن الرب فى نبوة إرميا يضع الأمرين فى صيغة تفيد استحالة قياس أي منها « هكذا قال الرب إن كانت السموات تُقاس من فوق وتُفحص أساسات الأرض من أسفل فإني أنا أيضاً أرفض كل نسل اسرائيل من أجل كل ما عملوا يقول الرب » ثم لاحظ أيضاً كيف تقرن كلمة الله بين هذين الأمرين « كما أن جند السموات لا يُعَد ورمل البحر لا يُحصى هكذا أكثّر نسل داود عبدي واللاويين خادميّ » (إر31 : 37، 33 : 22)
2ـ كروية الأرض وباقي الأجسام الكونية واستدارة مداراتها:
كان الأقدمون يعتقدون أن الأرض مسطحة. وكان أول من اكتشف استدارتها هو كولمبس عام 1492، ثم جاء من بعده كوبرنيكوس في أوائل القرن السادس عشر وبدأ يشكك فى النظرية القديمة أن الأرض مستوية. إلى أن جاء جاليليو وأكد في أوائل القرن السابع عشر على كروية الأرض. فمـاذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن هذا الأمر؟
في أسلـوب مجازى يتحدث سليمان (نحو عام 950 ق. م.) عن ظهور الأرض إلى الوجود فيقول « لما رسم (الرب) دائرة على وجه الغمر» (أم8: 27). ويتحدث إشعياء (نحو عام 700 ق. م.) فى نبوته عن عظمة الله بالنسبة للأرض ومن عليها فيقول «الجالس على كرة الأرض، وسكانها كالجندب (أي الجراد)» (إش 40 : 22)
3ـ دوران الأرض حول محورها:
عندما قال عالم الفلك "جاليليو" (عام 1564- 1642) أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس اعتبرته الكنيسة وقتها هرطوقاً، وكاد أن يفقد حياته لو لم يتراجع مفضّلاً الحياة على إقناع الجهلاء بما لم يكونوا مستعدين وقتها أن يقبلوه. لكن الكتاب المقـدس من نحو أربعة آلاف سنة سجل قول الرب فى سفر أيوب عن كيفية تعاقب الليل والنهار « هل فى أيامك أمرت الصبح؟ هل عرّفت الفجر موضعه؟ ليمسك بأكناف الأرض . . . تتحول (أي تدور حول محورها) كطين الخاتم، وتقف كأنها لابسة » (أي 38 : 12-14).
ولقد ورد على لسان الرب يسوع ما يعتبر دليلاً جميلاً على هذه الحقيقة عينها، لما قال عن وقت مجيئه الثاني « يكون اثنان على فراش واحد فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر. تكون اثنتان تطحنان معاً فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى، يكون اثنان في الحقل فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر » (لو 17 : 34-36). ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون في بقعة من بقاع الأرض ليل والناس نائمون في فرشهم، وفي بقعة أخرى سيكون الفجر والنساء يجهزن الطعام، وفي بقعة ثالثة فى نفس اللحظة سيكون النهار حيث الرجال يعملون فى الحقل!
4ـ الفضاء السابح فيه الكون:
متعددة هى أفكار الفلاسفة والعلماء الأقدمين بخصوص هذا الأمر والتى لا تخرج، فى ضوء العلم الحديث، عن كونها خرافات مضحكة. فكان فلاسفة اليونان مثلاً يعتقدون أن الأرض عبارة عن أسطوانة مسطحة محاطة بالأنهار(!) وأما الهندوس فكانوا يعتبرون العالم محمولاً على ظهر أربعة أفيال ضخمة واقفة على ظهر سلحفاة تسبح فى محيط العالم(!) لكننا - كما ذكرنا قبل قليل - لا نجد شيئاً كهراء هؤلاء الفلاسفة في الكتاب المقدس.
بل إنه حتى القرن السابع عشر لم يكن لدى العلماء أفكار أفضل من هذه، حتى جاء اسحق نيوتن (1687) ليؤكد نفس ما قاله أيوب بالوحي منذ نحو 4000 سنة « يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلق الأرض على لا شيء » (أي 26 : 7).
ولعهدٍ قريب جداً لم يكن أحد يفهم معنى تلك العبـارة الأولى « يمد الشمال على الخلاء »، واعتبره البعض من ضمن التجاوزات العلمية. لكن منذ سنوات قليلة قال أحد الأساتذة فى جامعة بال بأمريكا ما ترجمته "باستخدام أكبر التليسكوبات فى نصف الكرة الشمالي، في المرصد البحري بواشنطن، تم اكتشاف منطقة فراغ عظمى، في الأعماق الشمالية للسماء، تقابل الخلاء الذى كتب عنه أيوب"، وذكـر أستاذ آخـر فى مرصد بركس "إن هناك جزءاً كبيراً في السماء من ناحية الشمال بدون نجم واحد، أو بالحري منطقة خلاء"!!
ثانياً: دقة الحقائق الطبيعية1- النور:
إن أول عمل قام به الله عند تجديد الأرض المذكور فى تكوين1 هو أن قال « ليكن نور فكان نور » (تك1 : 3). وذلك قبل إبراز الشمس فى اليوم الرابع لتلقى بنورها على الأرض. ما أعجب هذا، فلقد كان تفكير الإنسان إلى عهد قريب أن الشمس هى المصدر الوحيد للنور، لكن أمكن حديثاً إكتشاف مصادر أخرى للنور فى الطبيعة بخلاف الشمس، مثل الأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة إكس!
ولكن يلفت النظر أيضاً أن الكتاب لا يقول إن الله خلق النور، لأن النور كان موجوداً قبل ذلك « الله نور » (1يو1: 5)، « ساكنا فى نور لا يدنى منه » (1تي6: 16). وكذلك لم يقل إنه عمله، لأن النور ليس مادة بل حسب تعريف العلم الحديث عبارة عن كمات (فوتونات) ذات طاقة محدودة، تصاحبها ذبذبات سريعة فى شكل موجات تنتشر فى الأثير. ولذا قال الله « ليكن نور ». وهذه الكلمة من الكلي القدرة كونت الفوتونات وأنشأت الذبذبات المصاحبة لها، فكان النور. وهو عين ما قاله بولس فى العهد الجديد « الله الذى قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة » (2 كو4: 6، أنظر أيضاً إش 45: 7).
وفى حديث الرب مع أيوب والمسجَّل فى سفر أيوب 38-41 لا يسأل الرب أيوب: أين يسكن النور؟ بل « أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور؟» (أي 38: 19) فالنور لا يسكن فى مكان بل فى طريق إذ يقول العلم إنه يسافر بسرعة حوالى 297000 كيلومتر/ثانية.
وكون الضوء عبارة عن موجات، فهو إذاً فى طبيعته مثل الصوت مع الفارق أن موجاته مستعرضة وتردد ذبذباته أعلا، بينما موجات الصوت طولية وترددها أقل. وأجهزة الاستقبال السمعية عند البشر تتعامل مع الصوت بينما لا تتأثر بالضوء. فنحن لا نسمع صوت النور. وهذا عين ما قاله المرنم فى مزمور 19 «السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه .... لا يسمع صوتهم».
وعن حقيقة انكسار الضوء عندما يدخل إلى الغلاف الجوى للكرة الأرضية، نتيجة تغير طبيعة الوسط؛ تأتى كلمات الله لأيوب عندما يشير إلى انكسار الضوء عند دخوله إلى مجال الأرض نتيجة كثافة الجو، مشبهاً الأشعة تشبيها شعرياً فى منتهى الدقة كالأصابع المنحنية لتقبض على الأرض، إذ يقول « ليمسك (الضوء) بأكناف الأرض » (أي 38: 12، 13).
2ـ دورة الماء فى الطبيعة:
إن سقوط الأمطار مكونة الأنهار، ثم انصباب الأنهار فى البحار والمحيطات، ثم حدوث البخر نتيجة لأشعة الشمس فترتفع أبخرة الماء إلى طبقات الجو العليا، وهذه تتكثف نتيجة للبرودة في هذه المناطق فتتكون السحب وتنزل الأمطار؛ وهكذا؛ هذه الدورة التي اكتشفت من قرون قريبة، أسماها أليهو هذه التسمية الدقيقة « موازنة السحاب »! (أي 37 : 16). كما أشار إليها سليمان فى معرض الحديث عن خواء كل شئ، وأن ما كان هو ما يكون فليس تحت الشمس جديد، عندما قال « كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذى جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة » (جا 1: 7-10 انظر أيضاً أى 36: 27-28، عا5: 8).
أما عن كيفية نزول المطر، فقد كانت النظرية لعهد ليس ببعيد أن الماء المتبخر يتجمع فى سحب هائلة حتى يصبح وزنه أثقل من أن يحمله الجو فينزل على هيئـة مطر بفعل قوى القص (Shearing Force) الناتجة عن الجاذبية، إلى أن اكتشف عالم الطبيعة المشهور "اللورد كلفن" هذا الاكتشاف الذى جعل اسمه يلمـع، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربية فى الجو، وأن البروق تُحدث الأمطـار. والعجيب أن هذه الحقيقـة أشار إليها الكتاب المقدس من آلاف السنين « المُصعِد السحـاب من أقاصي الأرض ... الصانع بروقاً للمطر » (مز 135 : 7 انظر أيضاً أر10: 13، 51: 16).
ولقد حدث أن كان أحد ضباط الجيش الأمريكي يلقى على زملائه محاضرة عن الكهرباء، وأخذ يشرح هذا الاكتشاف العظيم للورد كلفن، وكان هذا الضابط مؤمناً، فأشـار إلى كتاب قديم كان معه، وقال "لكنى أيها السادة أمتلك كتاباً أقدم من جون كلفن بكثير، سبق اللورد في اكتشافه العظيم هذا" .. هذه المفاجأة أثارت شغف الضباط، مما جعلهم بعد المحاضرة يلتفون حول الضابط ليسألوه عن هذا الكتاب القـديم الذى أشار إلى اكتشاف كلفن، فأخرج لهم الكتاب المقدس وقرأ لهم مزمور 135: 7 وإرميا10: 13، 51: 16.
3ـ إستهلاك كتلة الأجرام السماوية:
يظن كثير من الناس أن الأجرام السماوية باقية منذ بدء الخليقة وستستمر كما هى حتى نهاية الزمان. على أن العلم الحديث أوضح أن نتيجة ما تشعه تلك الأجرام من طاقة حرارية وضوء فإنها تفقد مقداراً معيناً من كتلتها باستمرار.
وهذه الحقيقة العلمية الدقيقة أشار إليها الكتاب المقدس فى أسلوب غاية فى الروعة من نحو ثلاثة آلاف سنة عندما قال مخاطباً الرب « من قدمٍ أسست الأرض والسماوات هى عمل يديك، هي تبيد وأنت تبقى، وكلها كثوب تبلى. كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير» (مز102: 25، 26، عب1: 10 ـ 12). وكيف يبلى الثوب؟ إنه لا يبلى فجأة، بل يعتريه القدم يوماً بعد يوم، وتتناقص جدته شيئاً فشيئاً. وبهذه الطريقة عينها تبيد الأجرام السماوية على مدى الآلاف من السنين.
4ـ تحلل العناصر:
وأيضاً حتى أوائل القرن العشرين كان اعتقاد الناس أن العناصر هى أبسط صور المادة وأنه يستحيل تحللها. أو باللغة العلمية كانوا يعتقدون باستحالة انقسام الذرة. لكن عندما جاء ألبرت إينشتين بتفجيره النووي في أوائل هذا القرن، ونتج عن هذا التفتيت طاقة رهيبة وحرارة هائلة، تغير اعتقاد الناس. لكن الكتاب المقدس من ألفى عـام، مستخدماً الرسول بطرس، صياد السمك، سبق وتحدث عن هذا الأمر إذ قال « يوم الرب الذى فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة … فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل أى أناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم… منتظرين وطالبين سرعـة مجيء يوم (الله) الذى به تنحل السموات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب »! (2بط 3 : 10ـ 12)
ثالثاً : دقة محتوياته وإشاراته الهندسية
1 ـ شكل الفلك وأبعاده:
لما أراد الله أن يخلّص نوحاً وبيته، وأن يحفظ أجناس المخلوقات المختلفة من هلاك الطوفان، لم يكتفِ بأن طلب منه أن يصنع فلكاً، بل أعطاه الله أيضاً الأوصاف الرئيسية للفلك. فليس في أمر الخلاص مجال لتدخل الفكر البشري.
على أن أبعاد الفلك المذكورة في سفر التكوين، تعتبر من وجهة النظر الهندسية أبعاداً مثالية لسفينة كبرى لا تتأثر بالأمواج وتصلح للملاحة بهدوء. فنسبة الطول إلى العرض 6 : 1، هى أفضل نسبة من جهة التوازن والتموج والانقلاب. عن هذا قال أحد خبراء بناء السفن من كوبنهاجن بعد أبحاث فى هذا الموضوع: "إن الأمر الملفت للنظر بالنسبة لهذه الأبعاد أنه بعد آلاف السنين من الخبرة فى مجال بناء السفن، علينا أن نعترف أن النسبة المثالية لسفينة كبيرة هى نفـس نسب فلك نوح فى تكوين 6". وقال أيضاً الدكتور هنري موريس عن نفس الموضوع "إن الفلك بأبعاده الواردة فى سفر التكوين لا يمكن أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسيا".
2ـ سعة الفلك وتهويته:
حسبت سعة الفلك باعتباره لم يصمم بغرض السفر بل فقط للطفو فوق الماء، وبالتالى كان مفلطحاً من قاعه ومربعاً من الأطراف وقائم الزوايا، بلا مقدمة أو مؤخرة (مما يزيد السعة بمقدار الثلث عن السفن العادية). وباعتبار وحدة القياس المستخدمة، وهى الذراع تساوى نحو 52.5 سم فإن السعة هى نحو 65 ألف متر مكعب، وهى تعادل حمولة عشرين قطاراً للبضاعة يحتوى كل منها على 60 عربة من نوع العربات المستخدمة حالياً. وهى بلا شك حمولة تكفى تماماً المخلوقات والطعام اللازم لها. لاسيما إذا تذكرنا أن الله قد أمر نوحاً أن يأخذ معه من الطيور والحيوانات كأجناسها* (Kinds) وليس من كل أنواعها (Varices).
هذا المكان الفسيح بما فيه من تجمع ضخم للكائنات الحية كان يحتاج إلى نظام تهوية دقيق لتنفسها، فجاء أمر الله بأن تُرفع جوانب الفلك الأربعة إلى أعلا تاركة نافذة باستدارة الفلك، وتكون تحت السقف مباشرة وعرضها ذراع واحد. وهو ما يعطى نافذة مساحتها نحو 200 متر مربع وهى مساحة تكفى تماماً لتجديد الهواء داخل الفلك. ولقد أشـار الكتاب إلي أن هذه الكوة المستطيلة بطول الفلك هي « من فوق »؛ أي في أعلى الفلك. وهذا ما يتفق مع أفضل أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على رفع الهواء الساخن نتيجة التنفس إلى أعلى ليحل محله هواء نظيف قد تجدد بواسطة هذه الكوة.
3ـ العوازل المضادة للحريق:
منذ عدة سنوات فقط اكتشف بعض العلماء أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو مقاوم تماماً للحريق. وقد قُبِل هذا الاكتشاف من قسم الحريق بلندن إذ أختُبِر هناك فتحمل كل الاختبارات، واعتُمِد باعتباره تأميناً كاملاً ضد الحريق. لكن الله منذ نحو 3500 سنة وهو يعطى تعليمات خيمة الاجتماع لموسى أمره أن يصنع مذبح النحاس، وهو المكان الذي لم تكن النار تنطفئ عليه نهاراً وليلاً، من خشب السنط المغشى بالنحاس!! (خر 27 : 1، 2و لا 6 : 12، 13).
رابعاً : دقة الإشارات والإرشادات الطبية
الدورة الدموية: من الإشارات الفسيولوجية الدقيقة التى سبق الكتاب المقدس فيها العلم بما يزيد عن 2500 سنة نذكر الدورة الدموية التى اكتشفها العالم "وليم هارفي" سنة 1615م.، لكن سليمان سبق وتحدث عنها في سفر الجامعة 12 بأسلوب مجازي لكنه دقيق علمياً، مشبهاً إياها بالجرة على العين التى تنقل مادة الحياة إلى حيث يلزم. كما يشير أيضاً إلى الحبل الشوكي، والجمجمة التي تحتوى على المخ (حبل الفضة وكوز الذهب). وإذ يبطل عمل كل من الجهاز العصبي والجهاز الدوري « يرجع التراب إلى الأرض التى أخذ منها». وهذه الإشارة الأخيرة أكدها أيضاً علم التحليل الكيميائي الحديث الذى أثبت أن جسم الإنسان يتألف من 16 عنصراً جميعها في تركيب التراب!
ارتباط الجسد الفسيولوجى: ولقد أشار الكتاب المقدس إلى الارتباط الفسيولوجى بين أعضـاء الجسم وأنظمته المختلفة بقوله « إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه » (1 كو12 : 26). وحتى اليوم، برغم التقدم الهائل في أنظمة التحكـم الآلي، فإنه باعتراف العلماء المتخصصين لا توجد في كل العالم آلة تعمل بارتباط وثيق بين كل أنظمتها المختلفة نظير جسم الإنسان!
الحياة في المخ: أما ما يقوله الطب الحديث أن حياة الإنسان هي في مخه، أي في الرأس فإنه يتمشى مع ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس عرضاً، من أن المسيح وقد صار رأساً للكنيسة بعد الموت والقيامة والصعود، وأرسل الروح القدس ليربط المؤمنين معـاً معه كالرأس فى السماء فإنه أصبح حياتنا (كو 3 : 1 ـ 4). كقوله الحلو «أنى أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو 14 : 19).
ضربة القمر: ولقد أشار الكتاب المقدس في مزمور 121 إلى حفظ الرب لأتقيائه من ضربة الشمس في النهار وضربة القمر في الليل. وثبت فعلاً أن القمر، لاسيما في البيئة الصحراوية، له تأثير ضار وينتج عنه أحياناً العمى أو الجنون.
الصحة العامة: ويشير الكتاب المقدس أيضاً إلى كثير من الأوامر الإلهية التى طلب الله من الشعب القديم إتباعها وأثبت العلم الحديث أنها إرشادات صحية على جانب عظيم من الأهمية بالإضافة إلى ما فيها من تعاليم روحية مباركة نذكر منها على سبيل المثال: التمييز بين الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة والنجسة (لا 11)، وكذا عدم أكل لحم الحيوان الميت (تث14 : 21). وعدم أكل الشحم (أي الدهون)، نظراً لعلاقته بنسبة الكولسترول فى الدم وتضييق الشرايين (لا7 : 23 ـ 25). وعدم الشرب من المياه الراكدة أو الموضوعة فى إناء مفتوح أو التى تدنست بوقوع حيوان ميت فيها (عد 19 : 15، 17، لا 11 : 29 ـ 36). وكذا حتمية عزل الأبرص (لا 13). وعدم السماح بزيارة المرأة الوالدة، حماية لها من توافد الزوار الكثيرين إليها حرصاً على حياتها وحياة مولودها. وكذا ختان المولود الذكر فى اليوم الثامن (لا 12)، ولقد اتضح أخيراً أن اليوم الثامن هو بالفعل أنسب وقت لهذه العملية سواء من جهة تحمل الطفل، أو سرعة تجلط الدم. وغير ذلك الكثير جداً*سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا*

*بصراحة موضوع رائع شكرا لك *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: صحة الكتاب المقدس ببلوغرافيا*

ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل 

جداااااااااااااا

تحياتي​


----------

